# My question.



## Isebell (Nov 22, 2012)

I know many people who drink green tea for weight loss.when they are cutting, but I wonder if anyone knows how many cups or amount should be drunk in a day?
Thanks


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 23, 2012)

If that's the only water source, you should drink 1.2 to 1.5 liter (5 - 6 glasses) per day. The most advantage for tea drinking is to raise your body temperature. If you can raise your body temperature by 1 degree, your immunity system will be increased 5 to 6 times. If your body temperature drop by 1 degree, your immunity system will decrease 30%.

Why didn't the heart, spleen, small intestine have cancer? Because the cancer was not easy to exist on the organs that occurs in high temperature. When your temperature reached 39.6 degrees above, cancer cells will all die.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The most advantage for tea drinking is to raise your body temperature. If you can raise your body temperature by 1 degree, your immunity system will be increased 5 to 6 times. If your body temperature drop by 1 degree, your immunity system will decrease 30%.
> 
> Why didn't the heart, spleen, small intestine have cancer? Because the cancer was not easy to exist on the organs that occurs in high temperature. When your temperature reached 39.6 degrees above, cancer cells will all die.



Nonsense.

Be careful about the amount of caffeine in all that green tea--it can cause some (minor) cardiac issues, for example.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm planning on finding some research on reduced temperature and improved immune system and sports performance, actually.

Nevertheless, I don't do diets. I'm just trying to improve the way I eat.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If that's the only water source, you should drink 1.2 to 1.5 liter (5 - 6 glasses) per day. The most advantage for tea drinking is to raise your body temperature. If you can raise your body temperature by 1 degree, your immunity system will be increased 5 to 6 times. If your body temperature drop by 1 degree, your immunity system will decrease 30%.
> 
> Why didn't the heart, spleen, small intestine have cancer? Because the cancer was not easy to exist on the organs that occurs in high temperature. When your temperature reached 39.6 degrees above, cancer cells will all die.



Ok, going to respond to each part of this, being a bit blunt, but highly disagree with what you said, so here goes:

This math seems wrong to me. lets say that how capable your immunity system is based on a scale of 1-100, and the average immune system is at 50. Then, going from 98.6 to 99.6 (or 37-38) makes you healthier by 5-6 times, so it is now at 250-300. But, going from 99.6-98.6(or 38-37) is a decrease of 30%, so that it goes from 300-210? Doesn't add up. Also, this would have to be on some sort of bell curve since 100+ temp fahrenheit is bad for you.

As far as the cancer remark is concerned, it's true but hyperthermia treatment requires cells to go up to 113 degrees (f), which I doubt can happen through green tea.

It should not be the only thing you drink, should always have some water, otherwise that is unhealthy for you.

As arnisador said, don't drink too much because of the overload of caffeine. One of my friends has green tea pills that he takes when he cant sleep from insomnia, and the few times I've taken them, I feel as if I'm having heart palpitations (and I'm a 19 year old with a perfectly healthy heart).

Finally, how does the cancer thing relate? pretty sure Isebell was asking about weight loss, not immunity system or cancer. 

P.S. sorry for responding out of order, I'm really freaking tired right now, and can't concentrate on rearranging my responses in order. Also, sorry Isebelle, but I can't answer your question since I avoid weight control because I feel it is unnatural to force myself to stay in a weight class, especially since I don't compete professionally in a sport.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 23, 2012)

All things in moderation Isebelle.  Except Heroine, that stuff is bad in any dosage.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to nip this one in the bud before it gets started.

Caffeine

Yes there is Caffeine in tea and there is more caffeine in a pound of tea than a pound og coffee. However it takes considerably much less tea to make a cup of tea than a cup of coffee which translates to there is considerably less caffeine in a cup of tea than a cup of coffee.

As for green tea pills, I would worry about the amount of caffeine and I would not be surprised if there were not considerably higher levels in the pill than a cup of tea

As for how many cups, personally I can drink a lot of them but then I can drink a cup of coffee before I go to bed and sleep rather well.

In Beijing people drink tea all day however that is not as much caffeine as you might think since they tend to but the loose leave in a cup, pour in hot water and keep adding water to it all day long.

As to green tea for weight loss, never really put much faith in that. However there are studies being done on green tea (actually all tea) and cancer prevention 

But as it has already been said, everything in moderation

Now the raise your temperature stuff

As to raising your temperature to prevent disease, don't know about that and never heard about that from either Western or Chinese medicine but I do know raising your temperature is a good sign of being sick, it&#8217;s called a fever and if that gets to high I guess you could say it will prevent disease... but it will kill you to do it


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If that's the only water source, you should drink 1.2 to 1.5 liter (5 - 6 glasses) per day. The most advantage for tea drinking is to raise your body temperature. If you can raise your body temperature by 1 degree, your immunity system will be increased 5 to 6 times. If your body temperature drop by 1 degree, your immunity system will decrease 30%.
> 
> *Why didn't the heart, spleen, small intestine have cancer*? Because the cancer was not easy to exist on the organs that occurs in high temperature. When your temperature reached 39.6 degrees above, cancer cells will all die.



You certainly can get cancer in all of these.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 23, 2012)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If that's the only water source, you should drink 1.2 to 1.5 liter (5 - 6 glasses) per day.



OK so far, but you should have quit while you were ahead. 



Kung Fu Wang said:


> The most advantage for tea drinking is to raise your body temperature. If you can raise your body temperature by 1 degree, your immunity system will be increased 5 to 6 times. If your body temperature drop by 1 degree, your immunity system will decrease 30%.



There is some truth to the idea that the immune system is more active when you're running a fever. Contrary to what many people think, fevers are not caused by infection. They're caused by the immune systems response to fever. Your numbers, however, are rectal. As in, pulled out of one. There is NO basis in science for the numbers you claim. According to you, since my personal normal body temp is in the low-96 range, I should be sick all the time. I'm not. I'm exposed to pretty much EVERY infection (OK, I've avoided ebola so far...) on a daily basis and I rarely get sick.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> Why didn't the heart, spleen, small intestine have cancer? Because the cancer was not easy to exist on the organs that occurs in high temperature.



Utter nonsense. Cancer exists in all of those organs. And some of the most aggressive forms, even.




Kung Fu Wang said:


> When your temperature reached 39.6 degrees above, cancer cells will all die.



This is utter and complete ********. You can't cure cancer by putting someone in a sauna.
I'm sure you mean well, but what you're posting here is dangerously misinformed.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

I am trying to get back into shape. Tea is one thing I started to drink to help me drop the pounds. My logic:

I am a computer programmer. I have 2 kids. I don't get good sleep. The old me would need cups upon cups of coffee. Not just coffee. Double cream, double sugar. Just empty calories right there. Combine a sedentary life and me eating crap and I am packing on the pounds. 

Tea is 0 calories and has 1/2 to 1/3 caffeine of a cup of coffee and doesn't  taste bad on its own. It also can be drank when I am feeling hungry so instead of eating late or in between meals it helps curb my appetite. 

For me it works like that.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> I am trying to get back into shape. Tea is one thing I started to drink to help me drop the pounds. My logic:
> 
> I am a computer programmer. I have 2 kids. I don't get good sleep. The old me would need cups upon cups of coffee. Not just coffee. Double cream, double sugar. Just empty calories right there. Combine a sedentary life and me eating crap and I am packing on the pounds.
> 
> ...



Do you drink plain teas or have you tried the various fruit ones you can get? There's some really nice ones, icluding peppermint ones for digestion, camomile with various fruits and also ginseng ones. They make a nice change from 'normal' tea.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer green tea, green tea with jasmine, oolong tea and black tea. Run of the mill stuff I guess. We're not talking Teavana stuff either. Lipton and all those guys have decent stuff. 

I think I got turned off for a bit because of those fruity teas. Maybe I should try them again. Thx.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> I prefer green tea, green tea with jasmine, oolong tea and black tea. Run of the mill stuff I guess. We're not talking Teavana stuff either. Lipton and all those guys have decent stuff.
> 
> I think I got turned off for a bit because of those fruity teas. Maybe I should try them again. Thx.



I don't know what Teavana is I'm afraid. Liptons is basic, we have a few good tea companies here that blend really good tes so we're spolit for choice. Of course you can get your tea from here! http://www.fortnumandmason.com/c-10-tea-fortnum-and-mason.aspx

I'm afraid we may have a tea thread coming on lol! There's a lot of tea lovers on here!


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 9, 2012)

Teavana = Starbucks of tea. In fact, Starbucks just bought them. My friend will go in and drop $120 on tea like that at the place.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2012)

MikeBielat said:


> Teavana = Starbucks of tea. In fact, Starbucks just bought them. My friend will go in and drop $120 on tea like that at the place.




Ugh, that is not a recommendation lol! Starbucks is seen as cheap and nasty here though not so cheap now they are having to pay tax! There was a big campaign to make them pay as they haven't paid a penny in tax here but have earned millions. they've lost a lot of customers and their coffee isn't that great anyway. McD's is better.
He wants a proper tea company, Fortnum & Mason, Whittards, Taylors etc. Even having it send over will be cheaper for better tea.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2012)

Instructor said:


> All things in moderation Isebelle.  Except Heroine, that stuff is bad in any dosage.


Not true, not true. Heroine, has a bad rap, but it is as safe as any other drug, when properly prescribed.
Sean


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Not true, not true. Heroine, has a bad rap, but it is as safe as any other drug, when properly prescribed.
> Sean



Not really true. The amount of euphoria and the degree and rapidity of physical dependence is higher with heroin than other available opiates. Can it be used to treat pain? Sure. But there are other, much better, options.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Not true, not true. Heroine, has a bad rap, but it is as safe as any other drug, when properly prescribed.
> Sean




The heroine have long been liked for her bravery in films and stories as well as real life, a real inspiration.
Heroin on the other hand is illegal in many countries.
:wink2:


----------



## PoolMan (Dec 13, 2012)

I read that you should drink 4 cups of green tea/day. That can raise your metabolism by as much as 5%. But I forgot where I read it . You might also look into raspberry ketones and chia seeds...


----------

